# Local Football



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi All

I will be in Spain full time from the 3rd of May and I play semi pro football in the UK.

Does anyone know of any local football teams? Expat league or Spanish I don't mind!

Just love to play football and I would like to carry on when I move if poss.

Any info at all would help

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

andys0607 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I will be in Spain full time from the 3rd of May and I play semi pro football in the UK.
> 
> ...


Football is Spain's second religion, as I'm sure you know! You won't have any problem finding a game I'm sure.

Without knowing where in Spain you are going to be though, it's gonna be difficult for any of us to recommend a local side!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Football is Spain's second religion, as I'm sure you know! You won't have any problem finding a game I'm sure.
> 
> Without knowing where in Spain you are going to be though, it's gonna be difficult for any of us to recommend a local side!


Sorry, I've just noticed you're in Benalmadena! 
Futbol · PDM BENALMADENA


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

If you are semi-pro, you'll find no problems finding a team. The top two divisions are fully professional mas o menos, third level (which is ironically called Segunda Division B) is partially professional and partially semi-pro. Fourth level (which is called Tercera Division) is probably more amateur with some semi-pro's, and everything below that will be amateur ; although I am often surprised with the amounts paid in those "amateur" leagues!

Local leagues are fun, the atmosphere's very cosy  One thing to notice though: the lower league teams tend to like artificial grass.


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

gerrit said:


> If you are semi-pro, you'll find no problems finding a team. The top two divisions are fully professional mas o menos, third level (which is ironically called Segunda Division B) is partially professional and partially semi-pro. Fourth level (which is called Tercera Division) is probably more amateur with some semi-pro's, and everything below that will be amateur ; although I am often surprised with the amounts paid in those "amateur" leagues!
> 
> Local leagues are fun, the atmosphere's very cosy  One thing to notice though: the lower league teams tend to like artificial grass.


That sounds great! I'm looking forward to show the Spanish how us real brits play, not like our national team 

To be honest I just want to play so it don't matter what the standard is like.

From what you said I bet they get paid more than I did at semi pro then, I use to get between 40 - 60 pound a game.

Thanks


----------

